# Problem beim Instaliren



## Jeck (29. Mai 2007)

Hallo ich wolt mal wissen was man brauch um Java3D benutzen zu können. Bitte Link angeben.


----------



## EOB (29. Mai 2007)

java 3d?

grüße


----------



## Jeck (29. Mai 2007)

Ich hab mir jetzt Java3D instalirt. Dann bin ich auf einer Seite gegan mit einem Beispiel was in Java3D geschriben ist. Es wurde mir aber ncht angezeigt, mir wurde nur ein leres Feld mit einem X in der Ecke gezeigt. Ich hab gehört das man noch irgendwie ein 3D Plig in für seinen Brauser brauch und woher bekommt man so eine Erweiterung?
Bitte Link angeben.


----------



## EOB (30. Mai 2007)

wie wäre es, wenn du selber etwas suchst? schau bitte erstmal in die java konsole und poste die fehlermeldung hier.

grüße


----------



## Jeck (30. Mai 2007)

Der Fehler kann auch an der Seite ligen gibt es irgend ein Beispielcod um zu überprüfen ob Java3D richtig arbeitet?
Gibt es eine deutsche Anleitung in der jeder Java3D Befel erklert ist?
Wie bindet man eigendlich ein Java3D Programm in eine Webseite ein? oder kann man es einfach so starten?


----------



## M.L. (31. Mai 2007)

Grundlegend ist Java3D eine Ansammlung von Bibliotheken, die im /lib (?) Pfad des JDK oder der JRE liegen sollten. 
Wenn ein Browser ein Applet nicht richtig ausführt, sollte also die richtige JRE eingestellt werden ;-)

mfg M.L.


----------



## Jeck (31. Mai 2007)

Gibt es den ein Testquelcod den du hier reinpusten kannst mit dem ich dann ausprobiren kann ob mein Java3D funktionirt? Gibt es eigentlich eine Seite auf der alle Java3D Befehle ausfürlich und auf deutsch erklert sind?

Ich bin auf Java3D gekommen weil ich gerne eine Programmirsprache benutzen möchte mit der man in 3D programmirn kann und die Plattformunabhängig ist. Aber es muss ja nicht unbedingt Java sein.
Ich hab schon mal mit Blitz3D programmirt. Die Sprache ist toll nur das Problem an der Sache ist das damit erstellte Programme nur auf Windos laufen.

Deshalb suche ich eine Programmirsprache die 
1  kostenlos ist
2 Platformunabhängig ist.
3 Man muss mit ihr auch 3D Anwendungen schreiben können.
4  so änlich wie Blitz3D ist.
5 Internetfähig ist(also das man sie auch in Internertseiten einbauen kann.)

Die ersten drei Punkte sind mir am wichtigsten.
Aber ich kann warscheinlich nicht erwarten das eine Programmirsprache alle 5 Kreteriken erfüllt.
Könnt ihr mir Programmirsprachen nennen die zumindestens die ersten 3 Kreteriken erfüllen?
Bitte gebt auch kleich ein Link zum download und zur erklerung der Befehle an.


----------



## Ice-Tea (31. Mai 2007)

> Gibt es den ein Testquelcod den du hier reinpusten kannst mit dem ich dann ausprobiren kann ob mein Java3D funktionirt?


->Hier bekommst du anworten, wenn du die richtige frage stellst^^



> Deshalb suche ich eine Programmirsprache die
> 1  kostenlos ist


Ich kenne kaum eine sprche die das nicht ist. Höstens die IDE's oder spezielle Compiler zum Kommerziell.
Oder kostet mein geschriebenes etwas? Naja, außer Zeit...

Um deine Frage zu beantworten: Java ist Kostenlos




> Deshalb suche ich eine Programmirsprache die
> 2 Platformunabhängig ist.


Ist Java auch




> Deshalb suche ich eine Programmirsprache die
> 3 Man muss mit ihr auch 3D Anwendungen schreiben können.


Geht auch




> Deshalb suche ich eine Programmirsprache die
> 4  so änlich wie Blitz3D ist.


Blitz3D (änl. Basic) ist schon etwas anderes, aber Java ist min. genauso leicht zu lernen.



> Deshalb suche ich eine Programmirsprache die
> 5 Internetfähig ist(also das man sie auch in Internertseiten einbauen kann.)


Das ist einer Java's Hauptaufgaben

In diesem Sinne;
wie wäre es mit Hausaufgaben :bahnhof:


----------



## M.L. (1. Jun 2007)

Das mit dem Quellcode reinstellen wird wohl etwas schwieriger, da Java3D i.A. appletbasiert abläuft. Aber das Buch unter http://www.grafikprogrammierung.de dürfte hier eine sinnvolle Investition darstellen.

mfg M.L.


----------

